# Newbury Retrofestival. (Vehicle heavy)



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Went to the Newbury Retrofestival yesterday, one of my favourite days out. Plenty of vintage cars, trucks, 40s, 50s and 60s memorabilia, live rock 'n' roll shows all day, most people, especially the ladies all wearing the clothes of the era...brightly coloured skirts over large petticoats. A great day out.

Lots of Airstream caravans...




























Plenty of American pick ups...some Chevys...




























Fords...




























A Ford and a Chevy done in the 'Rat' look, where the rust and paint are lightly sanded back, then clear coated.



















'Little Red Corvette'.










Chevy Corvette 'Stingray'.




























Ford 'Thunderbird'.



















Ford Mustang.




























Ford Capri 2.8 Injection.



















Jaguar E type.










Jaguar 3.8



















MGA










MG T type.










BMW Isetta bubble car.










Pontiac 'Trans Am'










A 'Romahome' conversion...not sure what the car is...Vauxhall, Bedford...?



















Vanden Plas 1500.










Vauxhall Viva with some nice Wolfrace slot mag rims.



















Standard 8



















Spitfire.










Various motorbikes...










...and scooters










Military vehicles.










All in all, a great show!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Some great vehicles there, I would have enjoyed that event. The "Roma Home" looks familiar because one of my friends in the early 70s had a Bedford HA van. His father worked for Fyffes and I took him to pick the damn thing up from Barry Docks. In the pouring rain, of course.

Turns out it was the basis of the Bedford Beagle estate car conversion, which in turn formed the basis of Roma camper van.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Beagle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_HA


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lots﻿﻿﻿ o﻿f Airstream﻿ caravan﻿s.﻿..﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Still want one. :yahoo:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

lol no wonder you like funny coloured funny looking seikos rog :laugh:

e type jag and we get a pic of a german bubble in yello












WRENCH said:


> Still want one. :yahoo:


 you could get all your mate in ;-)










lol what a pile of sh1te


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Still want one. :yahoo:


 I thought you'd like those, and the main reason I took the pictures. I did take some pics of the inside, too...

Here we have the delightful Sheila modelling the bijou bedroom...










...and of course, as you do a 180o, the galley area...(I haven't posted the one of the bucket you have to $h1te in)....












Nigelp said:


> lol what a pile of sh1te


 ...but probably worth more than anything you've ever owned, Nige.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I thought you'd like those, and the main reason I took the pictures. I did take some pics of the inside, too...
> 
> Here we have the delightful Sheila modelling the bijou bedroom...
> 
> ...


 and more reliable than the german crap ive had yeh fair enough especially the merc's must be worth 4 grand that now.

it still ****

give me strength :laughing2dw:










you're having me on rog and theres a roller next to it. But that got the pic!

:laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> you're having me on rog and theres a roller next to it. But that got the pic!
> 
> :laugh:


 Ah...but that was a more modern Roller...you obviously missed the creme de la creme...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ah...but that was a more modern Roller...you obviuosly missed the creme de la creme...


 not keen

granada looks nice


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> not keen


 Well I'd trade my Fiat 500 for it....reminds me of Steed's Bentley in the Avengers.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well I'd trade my Fiat 500 for it....reminds me of Steed's Bentley in the Avengers.


 yeh rubbish

im sorry rog only having you on some great pics mate :thumbsup:

is this the wife?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> yeh rubbish
> 
> im sorry rog only having you on some great pics mate :thumbsup:
> 
> is this the wife?


 No, just a random onlooker, but gives you an idea of the dresses the majority of the girls were wearing.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

looks like a good day out rog, good photos , spied some hotrods in the background of the MG&bubble car shot couple of pops, a 34 coupe, 37-39 ford 5 window coupe and a willys coupe next to the red stingray. no Cortina's?? :biggrin: , but plenty 70 stuff , my kinda day out :thumbs_up:

deano


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I thought﻿﻿﻿ ﻿you'd like those, and the main reason I took the pictures. I did take some pics of the inside, too﻿﻿.﻿..


 I'd be off in that tomorrow, it's in the blood you see.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> lol what a pile of sh1te


 Look at the interior, though. Polished burr walnut fascia, leather seats, Wilton carpet and ... picnic tables reintroduced in the MkII, due to customer demand.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Look at the interior, though. Polished burr walnut fascia, leather seats, Wilton carpet and ... picnic tables reintroduced in the MkII, due to customer demand.


 The Vanden Plas was high end...I remember going to the breakers yard (who remembers them?) and pinching all the 'jewelled' dash board lights out of one to fit into my mini's 'mada dash' back in the 70s. Also took the chromed rocker cover to replace the standard mini one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> looks like a good day out rog, good photos , spied some hotrods in the background of the MG&bubble car shot couple of pops, a 34 coupe, 37-39 ford 5 window coupe and a willys coupe next to the red stingray. no Cortina's?? :biggrin: , but plenty 70 stuff , my kinda day out :thumbs_up:
> 
> deano


 There were several Hotrods there, Deano, though I can't profess to know their names...

This one I know...it's a 'Sit up and beg' Ford Pop...










l don't know what these two are...... :sorry: ...though the last one may be a modified and chopped Ford Pop....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good pictures Roger, post the lot mate. :yes: :wink:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> lol no wonder you like funny coloured funny looking seikos rog :laugh:
> 
> e type jag and we get a pic of a german bubble in yello


 My father-in-law (RIP) had one of these and tried to go through this ford in the River Lodden in it when it was high with flood water. At the moment it's reading about 1ft deep, quite high for this time of year, (normally around 6") but perfectly passable....needless to say, he had to be rescued by the local fire brigade when it floated off downstream (to the left). Every year without fail, someone chances it when it's reading 3 ft, and have to be rescued when their car's swept away by the sideways flow and it does rage through there..it always makes the local paper (and gives us locals a right laugh) as to how some people can be complete knobheads.... :laughing2dw: There have been at least two lorries and a snokel equipped landrover swept away over the last few years. I've not shown it in this pic, but there are barriers and warning signs further back up the road. Ignore at your peril!










This is what it looks like in full flood...about 5-6 feet deep at the crossing...good luck!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice pics Rog' glad you had a good day out.

Based on Bedford HA van , I had 2 of them when I was in my 20's great little trucks especially in the snow, narrow tyres, short base, load it up and away to go we actually had a JCB clearing snow get out of they way and let us by when working up at Chick Castle. Wish I had kept one of them stored away somewhere, sold the last one to my uncle for 50 quid to help him out, and I'm bloody sure I never actually got the cash from him :angry:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I had a Bedford HA as a work van when I passed my test. I remember the oil used to emulsify in the rocker something terrible, never came to any harm though, and it was really reliable. THE twin leading shoe front brakes always seemed to need attention in the winter. I had CA as well,










Three speed column shift, and that whole front panel had to come off to get the engine out. Sliding doors were good in the summer though.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Sliding doors were good in the summer though.


 I had a summer job driving for a car parts wholesaler. Best ride was a Transit with sliding doors, brilliant on a hot day. Except one day I was taking a load of bust carburetors back to the manufacturer, braked a bit hard and half a dozen went out the door and bounced off down the North Circular.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> Good pictures Roger, post the lot mate. :yes: :wink:


 A few more pics from the day...

Custom painted Chevy.










Ford Escort.










Lancia.










Ferrari.










Various Minis.










Scammel tractor unit and living trailer.










Dodge Ram.










More military stuff...














































Quite a few scale models of traction engines.










And finally a selection of vehicles I couldn't put names to.

Texas State Trooper car.










From the shape of the headlights I first though 'Ford Corsair', but I don't think it is as the Corsair headlights actually came up into the front vallance.



















These two were virtually on the floor.




























Chopper style bicycle.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> There were several Hotrods there, Deano, though I can't profess to know their names...
> 
> This one I know...it's a 'Sit up and beg' Ford Pop...
> 
> ...


 top one is a ford two door model A , the bottom is afford 1934 sports coupe ( would be firberglass as ford never made one), correct on the sit up and beg :thumbsup:

also the show we went to last week had a us army enactment group the 101 airborne , and was surprised to fine my old next door neighbour was in it with his wife and son! complete with original 1945 radio jeep!

deano


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


 That blue one with the white roof looks like a Humber Hawk.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> deano1956 said:
> 
> 
> > top one is a ford two door model A , the bottom is afford 1934 sports coupe ( would be firberglass as ford never made one), correct on the sit up and beg :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Some pretty cool stuff there and the Stringray stands out for me but every time you see an E-Type you've got love it… getting so rare nowadays.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply Roger, I've been somewhat distracted.. 

My late father would have loved that vehicle get together, particularly the Scammells. He drove them whilst in the REME and had good praise for them. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> Sorry for the late reply Roger, I've been somewhat distracted..
> 
> My late father would have loved that vehicle get together, particularly the Scammells. He drove them whilst in the REME and had good praise for them. :yes:


 So glad you enjoyed them, Stan...hopefully, I (and I should say 'we' as madam has decided to retire too. "You don't think I'm going to keep working while you're sitting at home doing nothing, do you?") will be able to visit more similar shows now that I've retired. The beauty of being retired is that we can go to shows in the week, when most are at work and the crowds aren't so bad.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Really, really enjoyed the pictures Roger. I would love to go to that, looks like a great day! Thanks for posting! :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The green one is a Ford Falcon from around the early 60's

And what they used to call a "Gasser" drag car rather than a bouncy hydraulic set up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasser_(car)










You could even stash some of your retirement money and buy it if it's still for sale.

https://car-from-uk.com/sale.php?id=31945












A bit off them in action.

"Jumping" as in they literally jumped out of the lights.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No, just a random onlooker, but gives you an idea of the dresses the majority of the girls were wearing.


 girls :laugh: thats pushing it a bit mate


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> girls :laugh: thats pushing it a bit mate


 Mutton I think is the word you're looking for. :laughing2dw:



BondandBigM said:


> The﻿ green o﻿ne is a For﻿d Falcon from﻿ around the﻿ early 60'﻿s﻿


 Bet you that's economical.

I saw a pretty accurate period "McQueen" Mustang going up Byres Road in your home town recently, sounded gorgeous, and an Impala.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Bet you that's economical.
> 
> I saw a pretty accurate period "McQueen" Mustang going up Byres Road in your home town recently, sounded gorgeous, and an Impala.


 Back in the day when I did a bit of Drag Racing I had a couple of cars that did gallons to the mile.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

One that spring to mind was a 53 Ford pop that had eight litres of big block V8 shoehorned in to it. Only had a small fuel tank which with a couple of gallons in it ran out of petrol half way down the strip after about four races.

:huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> gallons﻿ t﻿o t﻿h﻿e﻿﻿ mile. ﻿﻿


 I once did a bit of work on Scammell Explorer 6 x 6. It had a 10.3 litre Meadows petrol engine in it with an updraught carburettor the size of a bucket. We emptied 5 x 4 gallon Jerry cans of petrol in to it, and it ran out less than 10 miles down the road. Flat out I think it barely managed 20 mph.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I once did a bit of work on Scammell Explorer 6 x 6. It had a 10.3 litre Meadows petrol engine in it with an updraught carburettor the size of a bucket. We emptied 5 x 4 gallon Jerry cans of petrol in to it, and it ran out less than 10 miles down the road. Flat out I think it barely managed 20 mph.


 When I was out in the Middle East in the early 90's we would pull into a petrol station and as you did back in Blighty say to the bus boy "stick a Tenner in it pal"

They would just look at you as if you were mad. It was only about 15/20p a gallon.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day when I did a bit of Drag Racing I had a couple of cars that did gallons to the mile.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 but that was when petrol was a £1 a gallon? , nowadays you need sponsorship just to do one run :biggrin:

deano

mind I am old enough to remember petrol @ 50p a gallon! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> mind﻿﻿ I am old enou﻿gh to reme﻿mber p﻿etr﻿ol @ 5﻿0p a ﻿gall﻿on﻿!


 Here, I remember it when it was 3/7d.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

deano1956 said:


> but that was when petrol was a £1 a gallon? , nowadays you need sponsorship just to do one run :biggrin:
> 
> deano
> 
> mind I am old enough to remember petrol @ 50p a gallon! :laugh:


 I used to buy AvGas from a local place and had an ice pack on the fuel lines and carb, didn't half pop and crackle on the over run.

And as you'll no doubt know more cool air, more octane, more timing = more HP.

My Vette used to go like sh!t off a shiny shovel on a nice cold damp autumn morning.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@BondandBigM I played around with this with some good results,

https://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/Blog/water-methanol-injection-faq-diesel/

mine was home made.A mixture of lathe coolant and propane fed direct into the inlet manifold of normally aspirated diesels can also be quite effective.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Mutton I think is the word you're looking for. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Bet you that's economical.
> 
> I saw a pretty accurate period "McQueen" Mustang going up Byres Road in your home town recently, sounded gorgeous, and an Impala.


 a new small ford engine, the 200 six. was developed in this era. quite good and engine with 7 main bearings. vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I used to buy AvGas from a local place and had an ice pack on the fuel lines and carb, didn't half pop and crackle on the over run.
> 
> And as you'll no doubt know more cool air, more octane, more timing = more HP.
> 
> My Vette used to go like sh!t off a shiny shovel on a nice cold damp autumn morning.


 bet my v12 xjs was thirstier HE must have been having a laugh.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM I played around with this with some good results,
> 
> https://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/Blog/water-methanol-injection-faq-diesel/
> 
> mine was home made.A mixture of lathe coolant and propane fed direct into the inlet manifold of normally aspirated diesels can also be quite effective.


 My old Ford F350 had an International V8 turbo diesel and was it was said they would run on just about anything. One bloke at work ran his van on central heating oil.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

You can buy the one of the original Bullit film Mustangs.

https://www.sfgate.com/cars/article/Bullitt-Mustang-car-for-sale-14308268.php

I saw one of them on display in the Petersen museum in LA a few years back.



Nigelp said:


> bet my v12 xjs was thirstier HE must have been having a laugh.


 Wouldn't surprise me, my old V12 XJ had the four carbs set up and was pretty much single figure mpg. The Red Vette was the same although it had some work done to it and it was a manual. Way quicker than any XJS of that era.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My old Ford F350 had an International V8 turbo diesel and was it was said they would run on just about anything. One bloke at work ran his van on central heating oil.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 to be fair the v12 xjs didnt feel as fast as my bm 635csi, it probably was but never felt it, a mates doing up an old jag ive put some pics on in a thread in non watch hobbies.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> One﻿ bloke﻿ at work r﻿an his van o﻿n central h﻿eating ﻿oil. ﻿


 It works as long as you use a prescription mixing method for adding oil, or the pump wears out rapid. Oh, and the "VOSA men" are likely to take your motor off you.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> It works as long as you use a prescription mixing method for adding oil, or the pump wears out rapid. Oh, and the "VOSA men" are likely to take your motor off you.


 He used to top it up with a bit of light weight hydraulic oil presumably for that reason. My truck had the long range option of two 25 gallon fuel tanks with separate fillers. And most were petrol, mine was unusual to be diesel but even then running around town it barely did 10/12mpg. On a bit of a run out it did slightly better.

The VOSA are mainly looking for red diesel but the heating oil was clear. There is still a red pump round the corner at the marina for the boats and you see loads of people filling up Jerry cans. So long as you don't pump it directly into a car the Customs & Excise guys don't seem to be bothered who buys it.



Nigelp said:


> to be fair the v12 xjs didnt feel as fast as my bm 635csi, it probably was but never felt it, a mates doing up an old jag ive put some pics on in a thread in non watch hobbies.


 I like the really early pre HE XJS before they became a bit cartoonish, pretty motors, another one that has shot up in values in recent years.

I guess their American contemporary of the time might have been the earlt gen two Camaro/Firebird. I had a couple back in the day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> He used to top it up with a bit of light weight hydraulic oil presumably for that reason. My truck had the long range option of two 25 gallon fuel tanks with separate fillers. And most were petrol, mine was unusual to be diesel but even then running around town it barely did 10/12mpg. On a bit of a run out it did slightly better.
> 
> The VOSA are mainly looking for red diesel but the heating oil was clear. There is still a red pump round the corner at the marina for the boats and you see loads of people filling up Jerry cans. So long as you don't pump it directly into a car the Customs & Excise guys don't seem to be bothered who buys it.
> 
> ...


 i always thought the xjs in its day was much nicer than the e type, e types always looked daft to me with the narrow track, only the v12 was ok. In terms of the xjs a pre HE on kents is cool, it was watching the saint in the late 70s as a kid that made me want one.

[IMG alt="Image result for saint xjs" data-ratio="119.72"]https://c8.alamy.com/comp/H9MDP3/jaguar-xjs-with-ian-ogilvy-as-the-saint-tv-show-character-1977-H9MDP3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> i always thought the xjs in its day was much nicer than the e type, e types always looked daft to me with the narrow track, only the v12 was ok. In terms of the xjs a pre HE on kents is cool, it was watching the saint in the late 70s as a kid that made me want one.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for saint xjs" data-ratio="119.72"]https://c8.alamy.com/comp/H9MDP3/jaguar-xjs-with-ian-ogilvy-as-the-saint-tv-show-character-1977-H9MDP3.jpg[/IMG]


 Shame Simon Templar went around in a car with that plate...'sexually transmitted infection'..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Shame Simon Templar went around in a car with that plate...'sexually transmitted infection'..... :laughing2dw:


 it could have been worse rog

[IMG alt="Image result for val doonican" data-ratio="95.49"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/A1mBRX2rj2L._SX355_.jpg[/IMG]

and now for a musical interlude for @WRENCH


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good work on the photos Roger, looks like a good day


----------

